# Visa expiration



## CPasto (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I am from Switzerland and I have been living in SA for 2 years on a Relatives Permit (my partner is SA citizen). That permit expires on the 27th of January 2015 (next week...). I went to the VFS to apply for a renewal last week (delayed appliation because I had to wait for 6 weeks to get my South African Police Clearance certificate). I was told that it would take 8 to 10 weeks to get the new visa. My question is what does that mean in terms of my status while I am waiting, will I be considered illegal from next week? Would it be advisable to take a trip to Lesotho or Swaziland to get a 3 months visa on re-entry? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi CPasto,

That's correct, you will be considered illegal should you still be in South Africa after the expiration of your visa. If you visit a country bordering South Africa, then you'll only be issued with up to 7 days on re-entry. So that won't help you in this instance. The best advice I could offer, would be to fly back home or go on a holiday somewhere further away. Alternatively, you could wait in a country neighboring South Africa until you receive notice of your outcome , then use the 7 days you're issued to collect your new visa (provided the outcome is positive).


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi CPasto, 

Although you are considered illegal once your visa has expired, you would most likely only experience difficulties should you decide to travel after the expiry date of your current relative's visa. Such as been deemed undesirable and have a ban placed on your return to SA for a limited period of time. 

It is however recommended that if you have a work endorsement to your visa, that you do not conduct work like activities until such time as your visa extension has been issued. 

Should you have any issues, let me know in your reply on this thread.


----------

